# Jessica oder Ashlee?



## Emilysmummie (21 Nov. 2009)

*hey Leutz...starte hier mal ne Umfrage zum Thema Simpson lol6
welche der schönen Schwestern findet ihr besser?

Jessica



 


oder Ashlee



 

ich für meinen Teil stimme für Ashlee :thumbup:

*​


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2009)

*ich stimme ganz klar für Ashlee*


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2009)

Blöde Frage ist doch ganz klar Ashlee


----------



## Stefan24100 (26 Nov. 2009)

ich stimme auch für *Ashlee*


----------



## Q (26 Nov. 2009)

ich auch: Ashley!


----------



## General (26 Nov. 2009)

*Jessica*


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Dez. 2009)

Ohne Frage Ashlee :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nightrider28 (22 Dez. 2009)

Jessica!


----------



## andale010683 (22 Dez. 2009)

Jessica!!!


----------



## SabberOpi (22 Dez. 2009)

man jungs, der gepflegte Herr von heute, nimmt natürlich beide


----------



## Crash (22 Dez. 2009)

Ashlee :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (22 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder.
Aber ich sageASHLEE[/SIZE ]ist viel heißer als Jessica.


----------



## Gamer2 (24 Dez. 2009)

Jessica Simpson!


----------



## Barricade (24 Dez. 2009)

*Jessica* natürlich


----------



## POLOHUNTER (24 Dez. 2009)

Eindeutig Jessica


----------



## sixkiller666 (25 Dez. 2009)

jessica:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2011)

beide


----------



## Elander (17 Aug. 2011)

Ashlee!! Ohne Frage!!


----------



## JayP (17 Aug. 2011)

Ganz klar Jessica!

Obwohl sich Ashlee nach zig Operationen stark optisch verbessert hat


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

wenn schon dann Ashlee


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

ganz klar Ashley


----------

